# I'm New



## 354hemi (Apr 28, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried to build a pyramid?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Egyptians. 

I suspect it wouldn't be that difficult to come up with the basic shape. The finishing is what will take the time, probably all hand carved.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Now that's unique. Somehow it never crossed my mind that anybody would put a pyramid on a model train layout.

Do they have trains in Egypt to take the tourists to the Great Pyramids? Don't know -- never been there.

It shouldn't be very hard to build a pyramid, but it would be really cool if the top came off to show the secret passageways, the burial chamber and all of the gold artifacts.

If you do this, be sure to post pictures.


----------



## 354hemi (Apr 28, 2014)

i will post pics. trying to find time off from work and job hunting to get things started


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

I saw a picture of a step pyramid. I think it was made out of 1/4" Gator Foam cut in progressively smaller squares. Seemed like the simplest way to do it.


----------



## 354hemi (Apr 28, 2014)

They should have train rides out to the pyramids, that would be great.
The stepped pyramid is something i haven't considered until now.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Google build a model pyramid.

They show in cardboard, paper, wood, modeling clay, even sugar cubes are used.

Did you do a search?


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

I like the one made out of macaroni. There are some pretty good ideas for all different ways to make a pyramid. 
I'm curious to see the finished pyramid how ever you decide to build it.


----------



## 354hemi (Apr 28, 2014)

Me too. It should be an interesting experiment.


----------

